# Mahindra 1626 Hydraulic Fitting Cross Reference



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

Anyone found a cross reference for the Mahindra part #KMW05806203 (1626 loader female coupler).

This plugs into one of the four male couplers mounted on the right side of the tractor and feed the loader functions.

I'm looking for the specs of this part so I can order one to use in a DIY pressure tester.

I already consulted with boltonhooks.com and they don't have one that fits Mahindra (or either don't know one they have 'will' fit).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That seems odd. I thought they'd all be a standard fitting that could be picked up and any place that sells Hydraulic fittings and hose!?!
Are there any numbers or letters stamped on those fittings?


----------



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

pogobill said:


> That seems odd. I thought they'd all be a standard fitting that could be picked up and any place that sells Hydraulic fittings and hose!?!
> Are there any numbers or letters stamped on those fittings?


Unfortunately I don't have access to my tractor right now. It's at the dealer and I'm not sure they know what they're doing to fix my weak loader and leak down problem. So I want to take a tester with me as well as a sample load and check it out before I tow it home again. Last time I took it home and it was worse than when I took it to them (after waiting 4 months for them to get a part).


----------

